# New Update Killed Audio Ports



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey there!

I've been having this problem for awhile now and I thought I would ask someone for help. I have an HP Pavilion g7 running on Windows 10. Everything has been fine until one of the newer updates made it to where my audio plug in is dead. The built in speakers work, but none of the audio ports work. I ran into the problem over a month ago and I did everything I could think of. I attempted to unistalled and reinstall the drivers, attempted to update them, I tried everything I could, but nothing would work. I finally restored my computer to a previous version of Windows 10 and it worked. I figured I would wait to update it hoping maybe a newer update wouldn't do this again or that it was a one time error that just got messed up. Well my computer updated over night and its happening again. I'll leave a screen shot so you can see that something did go wrong when it tried to migrate the driver over, but nothing I try fixes it. Any ideas???


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of your *HP Pavilion g7* series laptop?
(Note: A dash and additional characters after *g7* comprises the complete model number)
What's the exact serial number and product number on it?

There are ways to control how updates get installed in Windows 10.
Part of it depends on whether your HP is running the "Home" or "Pro" version of Windows 10.
Part of it also requires the use of a third-party tool and a registry tweak.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

I honestly don't know the exact model number for the laptop. There is nothing on the serial sticker that tells me if anything on it is the model number. Even under the system setting, it only says Pavilion g7 Notebook PC. I am sadly running Windows 10 Home version.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Every HP laptop has its model number and serial number and product number on stickers/labels on the bottom of the case or inside the battery compartment.
It makes it more difficult to help you without knowing the identity of your laptop.

Type *winver* in the search box and then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise what the exact "version" and "build" numbers are.

Go into the Device Manager and then expand the *Sound Video And Game Controllers* heading.
What's the exact name of the audio device listed there?
Double-click that audio device to open its properties window and then click the "Driver" tab.
What's the exact driver version and driver date listed there?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry, that was really dumb of me. I didn't think of looking behind the battery. The model number to the laptop is g7-1260us. 

I'm running Windows 10 Home Version 1703 OS Build 15063.332

Intel(R) Display Audio Version 6.14.0.3086 Date: 8/23/2011


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The model number to the laptop is g7-1260us


You appear to have a *HP Pavilion g7-1260us Notebook PC*(QE118UA#ABA) which originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit and has been upgraded to Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It appears to have an *IDT High Definition Audio* device, but I can't confirm that at this time.


> I'm running Windows 10 Home Version 1703 OS Build 15063.332


Your laptop is running Windows 10 "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063.xxx - which was released in April 2017.

The previous upgrade was "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393.xxx - which was released in July 2016.


> Intel(R) Display Audio Version 6.14.0.3086 Date: 8/23/2011


Is that the only audio device that's listed in the Device Manager?

Double-click it to open its properties window, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.

What's the exact 4-character code that follows VEN_ and DEV_ in those strings?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

That all sounds right, I upgrade to Windows 10 when the upgrade was first available. 

There is another audio device listed as "High Definition Audio Device" It is version 10.0.15063.0 Date: 3/17/2017
Hardware id: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1671&REV_1001
Second id: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1671

Intel(R) Display Audio
Hardware id: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_8086010&REV_1000
Second ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_8086010


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> There is another audio device listed as "High Definition Audio Device" It is version 10.0.15063.0 Date: 3/17/2017
> Hardware id: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&*VEN_*DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1671&REV_1001
> Second id: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&*VEN_*DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1671


You omitted the vendor code for the first and most important audio device.

I'm guessing it's *VEN_111D*

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not even sure what else you are asking of me. I didn't think that the High Definition Audio Device mattered because someone else on a different site I asked the same question about told me the Intel(R) is the problem. 

I only listed what was under the Hardware id section under Device Management for both of the audio devices. Is there suppose to be something else???


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're dealing with this sound issue in multiple forums and getting different advice and instructions, that's going to cause problems.

That laptop's support site has no downloadable drivers or support articles for Windows 10, so it's not helpful.

Windows 10 "Creators Update" Version 1703 Build 15063 installed a very outdated Intel audio driver and installed a generic IDT audio driver, so there's bound to be sound issues.

My advice is to go back to Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit, but it's my guess you're not willing to do that.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Davinachi (Jun 3, 2017)

I was just trying to get different opinions on the matter because this all happened a month ago and no one had any idea what it could be. 

I honestly don't mind if I go back to windows 7, if it fixes the problem, then I don't have any complaints about doing that. Just wish there was an easier way. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

Instead of reluctantly getting back to Win 7, why don't you go ahead and install the available driver first? IIRC both Win 8 and Win 7 drivers of IDT Audio Device should work in Win 10, as I have a few laptops using IDT sound chips and they all installed fine in Win 10.

Install the driver and see if it's working, if the driver is installed you'll see "IDT High Definition Audio" (or something like that) under "Audio devices" in Device Manager.

Note: To open Device Manager in Win 10, right click on Start Menu icon or type "devmgmt.msc" in search bar.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Jacky:
When I switched from Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in my Dell Precision M6400 WorkStation laptop last year, the generic driver for its *IDT High Definition Audio* device worked fine.
However, that was before the July 2016 "Anniversary Update" and March 2017 "Creator Update" upgrades were released, and I've switched that laptop back to Windows 7, so I don't know if there would be a sound issue with the newer versions of Windows 10.

Davinachi:
Jacky is more knowledgeable than me in dealing with hardware issues, so I'll leave you with him.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, *6.10.6504.0 *is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for the IDT High Definition Audio device.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Jacky:
> When I switched from Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in my Dell Precision M6400 WorkStation laptop last year, the generic driver for its *IDT High Definition Audio* device worked fine.
> However, that was before the July 2016 "Anniversary Update" and March 2017 "Creator Update" upgrades were released, and I've switched that laptop back to Windows 7, so I don't know if there would be a sound issue with the newer versions of Windows 10.
> 
> ...





flavallee said:


> From what I can determine, *6.10.6504.0 *is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for the IDT High Definition Audio device.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Considering my Latitude E5510 is still running the latest Win 10 and I could still install the Win 7 audio driver I think it's an non-issue, though the driver I'm using is slightly earlier (6.10.0.6292).
















I'm sorta an audiophile so generic audio driver don't do for me.


----------

